# Blue Tounge Skink on CL in AZ



## RascalDesertTort (May 23, 2010)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pet/1754995196.html


----------



## Itort (May 23, 2010)

It's a Tiilqua gigas (New Guiniea bluetongue) reasonably priced. It wil need at least a 40L tank within the year but the other accessaries are good. Make good lizard pet.


----------

